# Happy Birthday Dawgluver



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2013)

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Dawgluver! Hope the hubby has s/thing special planned for this evening.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 21, 2013)

Dawg....
Happy Birthday.


----------



## forty_caliber (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday ScubaDawg!

.40


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 21, 2013)

*Here's to your best year ever, DL!






*


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dawgluver! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Have a great birthday D  Hope you get all that you wish for!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 21, 2013)

Hope you are having a very special day, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday from one to another!


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 21, 2013)

Have a wonderful day, Dawg!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 21, 2013)

Have a wonderful birthday DL ​


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday DL !!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!  You guys are the best!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 21, 2013)

Your very welcome DL 

What have you been up to today?


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 21, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Your very welcome DL
> 
> What have you been up to today?



Just work as usual, Kylie, nothing terribly exciting!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 21, 2013)

Steve and I always make sure we dont work on our birthdays...unless it is a weekend, we always take a week off around our birthdays so no working on our day 

You get to have that lovely dessert though that I spotted in the dinner thread


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2013)

I almost missed this.

Happy Birthday Dawg. I hope you have been having a great day.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 21, 2013)

dawg, happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy....  hope your special day brings you all the happiness and fun you can handle!  dawg, you are our own very special harbinger of spring and sunshine!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2013)

bow wow wow, yippee yo yippee yay
bow wow, yippee yo yippee yay!

happy birthday dawg. i hope it's atomic, and you get 7 times the happiness of normal humans...


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 22, 2013)

buckytom said:


> bow wow wow, yippee yo yippee yay
> bow wow, yippee yo yippee yay!
> 
> happy birthday dawg. i hope it's atomic, and you get 7 times the happiness of normal humans...


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 22, 2013)

Awww sorry I missed yet another one of DC's great people's birthday.

Happy belated birthday. Hope you had a great day! 

Munky.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, BT and Munky!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh no!  I missed it!  I'm sorry, hope you had a decent day.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 23, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh no!  I missed it!  I'm sorry, hope you had a decent day.



Thanks PF!  It's Happy Birthweek, so you didn't miss anything!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 23, 2013)

Happy Birthweek, Dawg! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks GG!


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 28, 2013)

Happy belated, Dawglover.  Sorry I'm late, but better than never, I guess 'cause good wishes don't get stale.


----------



## jharris (Mar 30, 2013)

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> Happy belated, Dawglover.  Sorry I'm late, but better than never, I guess 'cause good wishes don't get stale.



Ditto. I hope your birthday was memorable.

May you never run out of birthdays!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks guys!  I am a firm believer of Happy Birthweek!  Why limit to just one day?


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks guys!  I am a firm believer of Happy Birthweek!  Why limit to just one day?


My Mom's birthday is March 16th, mine is February 22nd. We celebrated from my birthday until hers when I lived in MN. We didn't limit ourselves to a week! We celebrated for almost a month. It made the winter a lot less dreary in northern MN. Celebrate as long as you like! I had two dogs die in 2007 the week before my b'day. For several years, I celebrated on the 18th of March because I have three friends who share that date and I just wasn't in the mood to celebrate on my b'day. I also learned that you can legally change your name, but you can't change your birthdate.


----------

